# Phrag andreettae



## Cheyenne (Jul 12, 2013)

This phrag andreettae I bought about three months ago. Well actually four plants. Out of the four plants in one pot I have three spikes. Only on is flowing right now. I have been lazy posting pictures, but I had to show you this one. It is almost pure white with only the slightest pink blush. 

















Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics


----------



## Dido (Jul 12, 2013)

looks interesting congrats for this one


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2013)

Well done, that's about normal color. Maybe you would get more pinkish is you grew cooler? What size were they when you got them and from whom?


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 12, 2013)

Very nice, I'm envious, mine blasted 'cause of heat shock, fortunately plant is not affected and now there are two new growths with new roots. I would wait for more and better photos later, I think like Eric, colour will be pink within few days. Anyway congrats on this lovely species!


----------



## eggshells (Jul 12, 2013)

Beautiful plant. Love the mini ones.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jul 12, 2013)

Beautiful! Of all the phrags, this one most reminds me of a paph.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 12, 2013)

Delicate blooms!


----------



## Rick (Jul 12, 2013)

Pretty Sweet!!

Where'd you get them from?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2013)

Such a cute little Phrag!


----------



## TDT (Jul 12, 2013)

Wonderful! Looks to be dipped in sugar!


----------



## eaborne (Jul 12, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 12, 2013)

yup, you need a better camera source. Unique plants, nice growing.


----------



## e-spice (Jul 13, 2013)

Very nicely done Cheyenne!


----------



## abax (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes, exactly, dipped in sugar. I like it.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 13, 2013)

Alba form !? , and very interesting compot you have there :clap:!!!! Jean


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 13, 2013)

very nice


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> Alba form !? , .. Jean


No, you can see the light blush in the close-up. Still, I'm envious.


----------



## Cheyenne (Jul 13, 2013)

I bought them from Pepe at Ecugernera. Not cheap either. They are growing surprisingly fast. They are potted in a 4in pot for scale. They were probably about 2in when I got them, then there next set of leaves probably made tham around 4 or 5in LS. I put a layer of moss in the bottom of the pot then fir bark, then moss on the top. So the pot stays fairly moist all the time. I do not sit these in water but water about every other day. I have seen others with alot more pink color. I don't think it is alba but it is alot lighter than most I have seen. It has not gotten that warm either high in my orchid room is about 74F. Thanks for the comments. I will get another real camera at some point so I can post picture without having to apologize about them.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh, don't worry about that, just buy more orchids!


----------



## eteson (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice one!
Congratulations, it is not a easy plant to grow and yours seems to be happy.
It is one of the whitest forms I´ve seen.
In which light conditions are you growing it?


----------



## newbud (Jul 15, 2013)

Very nice blooms. I've never seen these before and I love them. 
I don't get it though. Are these mature plants because they look like seedlings? If you go to my thread "Phrag problem" you can see my Phragmipediums and they are all way bigger than this and none have ever bloomed for me. What gives?


----------



## Cheyenne (Jul 15, 2013)

I am actually growing this in my orchid room under 3 t8 fluorescent lights. Like I said it does not get that warm in there, maybe 74F to 76F max. They are about 10 inches from the lights. I am going to save some of the pollen and put it on some things like schlimii, kovachii hybrids and maybe a caudatum just to play. Actually now that I think about it wallisii gives lighter colored offspring. How about a white colored ruby slippers looking hybrid. 

Newbud, these are blooming size mature plants. But they are only about 5inch leaf span at the most. This species is very compact. Probably the smallest phrag I have evry bloomed. Many of my other phrags are absolute monsters compared to these guys. Some of my other phrags have single leaves that are 4 or 5 times bigger than this species.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2013)

This and fischeri are small in stature. Cheyenne, that would go well on pearcei for a lighter hybrid, or on Wossen. There is a good one on eBay right now.


----------

